# Metal Music, New Thread (PLEASE READ OPENING POST)



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

First, no troll posting on how heavy metal doesn't suck or isn't pop music or whatnot. The only posts I want to see in this thread are about metal and from people who acknowledge its inferiority, with news on how metal sucks, sharing metal hatred, and overall negative metal discussion. No posting on how it doesn't suck and is music or isn't related to Pop music please. Thank you.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Herzeleide said:


> First, no troll posting on how heavy metal doesn't suck or isn't pop music or whatnot. The only posts I want to see in this thread are about metal and from people who acknowledge its inferiority, with news on how metal sucks, sharing metal hatred, and overall negative metal discussion. No posting on how it doesn't suck and is music or isn't related to Pop music please. Thank you.


Those are fair conditions ... we will try our best to uphold those wishes


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

We've already had a thread turn into just that ... one was enough!


----------

